

Thoughts on GitHub Giving Free Private Repos to Women - lorenzfx
http://www.snipe.net/2013/04/free-github-repos-for-women/

======
bifrost
Yeah, its a bit ranty, but snipe has a point. Everyone has anxiety about
looking like a derp, some people embrace looking bad and move on, some just
cower away. Its probably a lot better to learn to deal than to hide.

